# Some "Google Photos" help please?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've googled this elsewhere, but not sure im getting correct answer.
Thought I'd call upon the techies in here ...again😜

I had to download the google photos app on my ipad in order to share a couple videos by link on another discussion forum.
I dont know much about this stuff, so i guess whichever way i set the settings or whatever, i notice that now ALL the photos & videos i had in my ipad photos section are now part of googld photos...i guess i synced it, or whatever. So when i delete an item in google photos it ALSO deletes it in my ipad photos!
I want to delete ( or is it "uninstall"?) google photos now, but im scared to death i'll end up deleting ALL my photos & videos at the same time!
Can anyone clarify if i can now just get rid the google photos app without deleting all my ipad photos/ videos? thanks


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Removing the app should just do that. 

Apple and Google ecosystems don't really play that nicely together, which is annoying.

The other thing is you might want to just keep the Google photos, storage (for reduced quality) is free, and then if you get a smartphone it will all sync.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> Can anyone clarify if i can now just get rid the google photos app without deleting all my ipad photos/ videos? thanks


Legitimate concern. At one time, Google Drive and Google Photos were somehow linked. Seems they keep changing the way they work. I do know, that at one time, all my files in Google Photos disappeared. I somehow got them back, but it was not easy. I use Dropbox to store photos and files on-line. I still have Google Photos because I think that is what my Android phone uses. But I don't knowingly use it.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Removing the app should just do that.
> 
> Apple and Google ecosystems don't really play that nicely together, which is annoying.
> 
> The other thing is you might want to just keep the Google photos, storage (for reduced quality) is free, and then if you get a smartphone it will all sync.


1. is "deleting" and "uninstalling" an app exactly the same thing?
1. soooo, you're saying maybe keep google photos....and delete the "originals" from my ipad photos thngy?
2. I'd like to be 101% sure that removing the spp will do just that. I seem to get conflicting opinions.
3. if i do get a smartphone, is it possible to NOT have it all sync? ie, keep ipad & iphone completely separate from each other?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> 1. is "deleting" and "uninstalling" an app exactly the same thing?
> 1. soooo, you're saying maybe keep google photos....and delete the "originals" from my ipad photos thngy?
> 2. I'd like to be 101% sure that removing the spp will do just that. I seem to get conflicting opinions.
> 3. if i do get a smartphone, is it possible to NOT have it all sync? ie, keep ipad & iphone completely separate from each other?


I don't know, I don't do Apple.

My kids have iPads, and they're beautiful devices.

But they have horrible usability for me, the settings don't make sense, they don't seem to have a cohesive view of design. They have style and such, but things are just so illogical..


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I don't know, I don't do Apple.
> 
> My kids have iPads, and they're beautiful devices.
> 
> But they have horrible usability for me, the settings don't make sense, they don't seem to have a cohesive view of design. They have style and such, but things are just so illogical..


We have two iPads and two iPhones and the integration is seamless. But my Win 10 laptop only has mediocre sharing. iCloud Drive and iCloud device sharing seem to be independent. Mostly useless. Probably a strategic decision by Apple.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anyone? any help re my original question?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I've never deleted Google Photos from my Windows 10 PC or my Android phone, but I would be extremely shocked if deleting the app would delete pictures - there's just no way.

If it did and you reloaded the app back again I could almost guarantee your pictures would then magically appear. Google never really deletes anything.

It's a great app and syncs so nicely, I don't see why you wouldn't want to use it. Its new editing feature is worth the price of admission.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

does "deleting" and "uninstalling" an app on an ipad mean exactly the same thing???


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> does "deleting" and "uninstalling" an app on an ipad mean exactly the same thing???











How to delete apps on iPhone or iPad: 4 ways - Digital Citizen


Find out how to delete apps on iPhone and iPad. How to uninstall any app you want, and how to Offload Unused Apps to free up storage space!




www.digitalcitizen.life


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks 99....I think....😜


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

jargey3000 said:


> does "deleting" and "uninstalling" an app on an ipad mean exactly the same thing???


Yes


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

jargey3000 said:


> I've googled this elsewhere, but not sure im getting correct answer.
> Thought I'd call upon the techies in here ...again😜
> 
> I had to download the google photos app on my ipad in order to share a couple videos by link on another discussion forum.
> ...


Deleting the app will not result in loss of photos. You could go to google photos on your desktop PC if you have one and see the photos there. All the photos are in the cloud. Deleting a photo on google photos should not delete it on the iPad.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_ Deleting a photo on google photos should not delete it on the iPad._
But, it does....
When you go to delete a photo, it gives a warning" deleting this photo will also delete it on the icloud for all devices"..or words to that effect...


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Deleted on the iCloud.......yes.....but if the photo is stored on the device’s memory, then no.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Try deleting a photo you don’t want on google photos, then go and see it’s still on your iPad. 

assuming it was on your iPad to begin with.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Try deleting a photo you don’t want on google photos, then go and see it’s still on your iPad.
> 
> assuming it was on your iPad to begin with.


yes b'y! that's exactly what's happening! apparently this is a real problem with GP.
I've learned that there are settings, to set to access only limited or no ipad phoyos.

But i just want yo get rid of it, and the general consensus seems yo be that deleting(uninstalling) the app will not delete allmy ipad pics...

Haven't pulled the trigger yet....


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

I would backup these photos to a something else, likely a thumb drive or external hard drive. Then disconnect this drive from your computer. Now uninstall the app. If all your photos are 'gone', well you have a safe backup from which to restore.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ya, 'cept this is an ipad


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes, you can have settings so the photos on your iPad are not synced to google photos, but I’ve never experienced it where a photo delete on GP is then deleted on your iPad.

confusing matters is that Apple Also has it’s on cloud service called iCloud which Apple provides a small amount of cloud storage for free.

deleting the app does not delete the photos. You’ll still be able to access your GP on a desktop by visiting the GP website.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_Yes, you can have settings so the photos on your iPad are not synced to google photos, but I’ve never experienced it where a photo delete on GP is then deleted on your iPad_.
* 
a*_p_parently it is a problem.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> ya, 'cept this is an ipad


Yes I know. Can't you connect your ipad to a stick or ext. drive and copy files to it


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ya, i guess so, never done it. have to google it i guess
most feedback im getting is deleting the app will not delete all my photos


----------

